# Công nghệ phủ răng sứ nano vẻ đẹp thực sự hay chiêu trò Marketing



## csevenan (26/8/19)

Công nghệ phủ răng sứ Nano bạn đã từng nghe qua:  Đó là một phương thức bọc áo mới cho răng đã từng dấy lên một làn sóng dư luận mạnh mẽ bởi những tính năng ưu việt mà nó đem lại cho khách hàng. Người người nhà nhà đã đổ xô tìm kiếm và thử nghiệm phương pháp mới này. Nhưng liệu rằng giải pháp đó có thật sự đem đến lợi ích tốt cho răng của bạn.




Phần lớn khách hàng đều mong muốn có con gái cười hở lợi đẹp nhất với chi phí thấp nhất. Đánh trúng tâm lý này, rất nhiều các phòng khám, spa, hay thẩm mỹ viện kém chất lượng đã rầm rộ quảng cáo:  Phủ sứ nano công nghệ mới với nhiều ưu điểm vượt trội: Không phải mài răng thật, Đem lại màu sắc tự nhiên, Độ bền tương đương sứ Veneer, Không bị hôi miệng, Ăn nhai thoải mái.
Với thủ thuật đơn giản, giá cả thấp kèm nhiều ưu đãi hấp dẫn, cùng lời quảng cáo hay với những hình ảnh minh họa lung linh, đầy thuyết phục đã làm không ít người đã tin tưởng và dùng thử chữa cười hở lợi bao nhiêu tiền với mong ước có một hàm răng trắng sáng tự nhiên. Để rồi, chỉ sau một khoảng thời gian rất ngắn, họ cảm thấy hối hận vì những hậu quả mà lớp phủ sứ nano dỏm này gây ra. Chúng bị xỉn màu và bong tróc gây ra nhiều hậu quả đáng sợ như: hôi miệng, viêm chân răng, ê buốt khi ăn, nha, … thậm chí nếu không kịp thời gỡ bỏ có thể khiến bạn mất răng vĩnh viễn.


----------

